

HTML5 Magazine optimized for iPad - zecho
http://www.asidemag.com/

======
MatthewPhillips
I'll check it out when I get home, but I wonder what it offers that you don't
get from TreeSaver or onSwipe? I think the problem isn't a lack of HTML5
magazine publishing tools, it's a lack of _html5 magazines_. Who's going to be
the first to step up and actually do this, not just in a demo?

